# giant seabass in Korea



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

There are not many giant seabass in Korea, but they are regarded as a legendary fish.
My friend Jin went everywhere in Korea if he hears someone catches a giant seabass to catch a giant after he tasted giant seabass fishing in Three Kings, NZ.
Finally he had his moment after he lost a monster on a previous trip due to line breakage.



















The guy in the picture is not Jin, but giant is Jin's catch.









Jin used to be semi-professional diver, but he becomes a crazy jigging/popping fisherman after he fished with me only a few years ago. He went Fiji, NZ, Panama and PEI with me.
He fished PEI two weeks ago and he is coming back to the US to fish bluefin in Cape Cod by the end of Oct.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*Big Fish.*


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Excellent report! Thanks for the story. Great trip and great catch! :cheers:


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

very nice Kil , thank you for sharing


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

That's one big fish, thanks Kil......


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Nice fish! Thanks for the report.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Great pictures and a great fish and fisherman!


----------

